
Microsoft Says Chip Fix May Significantly Slow Some Servers - champagnepapi
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-01-09/microsoft-says-chip-flaw-fix-may-significantly-slow-some-servers
======
rayuela
Interesting tid bit "Intel has more than 99 percent market share in servers,
and its chips are in more than 90 percent of laptops and 88 percent of
desktops sold."

